# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  زيارة قصيرة للامام الحسين {ع}

## عاشق الافراح

>
>>الله الله في زيارة الامام الحسين بين فينة وأخرى يا شباب...
>>
>>للتذكير....
>>
>>
>>
>>عن الإمام موسى بن جعفر عليهما السلام  من زار قبر الحسين صلوات 
>>الله عليه عارفا بحقه غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر)
>>
>>وحيث اننا بعيدين عن الحضرة الشريفه فلا أقل من الزيارة من بعيد
>>
>>
>>
>>بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>>
>>أللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
>>
>>السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله, السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله، السلام 
>>عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة 
>>نساء العالمين، السلام عليك يا أبا الأئمة الهادين المهديين، السلام 
>>عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة، السلام عليك يا صاحب المصيبة الراتبة، 
>>السلام عليك وعلى جدك وأبيك، السلام عليك وعلى أمك وأخيك، السلام عليك 
>>وعلى الأئمة من ذريتك وبنيك، أشهد لقد طيب الله بك التراب، وأوضح بك 
>>الكتاب، وجعلك وأخاك وجدك واباك وامك و بنيك عبرة لأولي الألباب، يا 
>>بن الميامين الأطياب التالين الكتاب، وجهت سلامي إليك صلاوات الله 
>>وسلامه عليك، وجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليك، ما خاب من تمسك بك ولتجأ 
>>إليك.
>>
>>صلى الله عليك وعلى أخيك أبي الفضل العباس،وعلى اختك ام المصائب زينب 
>>وعلى ولديك العليين الشهيدين وعلى ابن اخيك القاسم وعلى ابن عمك 
>>وسفيرك مسلم ابن عقيل وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك جميعاً ورحمة الله 
>>وبركاته.
>>
>>
>>
>>

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله, السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله، السلام 
عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة 
نساء العالمين، السلام عليك يا أبا الأئمة الهادين المهديين، السلام 
عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة، السلام عليك يا صاحب المصيبة الراتبة، 
السلام عليك وعلى جدك وأبيك، السلام عليك وعلى أمك وأخيك، السلام عليك 
وعلى الأئمة من ذريتك وبنيك، أشهد لقد طيب الله بك التراب، وأوضح بك 
الكتاب، وجعلك وأخاك وجدك واباك وامك و بنيك عبرة لأولي الألباب، يا 
بن الميامين الأطياب التالين الكتاب، وجهت سلامي إليك صلاوات الله 
وسلامه عليك، وجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليك، ما خاب من تمسك بك ولتجأ 
إليك.

صلى الله عليك وعلى أخيك أبي الفضل العباس،وعلى اختك ام المصائب زينب 
وعلى ولديك العليين الشهيدين وعلى ابن اخيك القاسم وعلى ابن عمك 
وسفيرك مسلم ابن عقيل وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك جميعاً ورحمة الله 
وبركاته.

----------


## حزن يعقوب

السلام على أبي الحسين ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً على الموضوع 

في ميزان حسناتكم 

تحياتي

----------


## القاضي

احسنت عاشق الافراح وجعل هذه الصفحة المباركة بذكر زيارة الحسين ( ع ) في ميزان اعمالك شكرا اخي العزيز

----------


## عواميه حلوه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ورزقنا شفاعة محمد وأهل بيته يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون 
أخوي لا توصي على زياره المحروم اني مني وحده أزوره كل صبحيه اصلي صلاة الصبح بعدها اصلي ركعتين للإمام بعدها ازوره 

      مشكور أخوي ع الطره لا عدمنا جديدك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله, السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله، السلام 
عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة 
نساء العالمين، السلام عليك يا أبا الأئمة الهادين المهديين، السلام 
عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة، السلام عليك يا صاحب المصيبة الراتبة، 
السلام عليك وعلى جدك وأبيك، السلام عليك وعلى أمك وأخيك، السلام عليك 
وعلى الأئمة من ذريتك وبنيك، أشهد لقد طيب الله بك التراب، وأوضح بك 
الكتاب، وجعلك وأخاك وجدك واباك وامك و بنيك عبرة لأولي الألباب، يا 
بن الميامين الأطياب التالين الكتاب، وجهت سلامي إليك صلاوات الله 
وسلامه عليك، وجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليك، ما خاب من تمسك بك ولتجأ 
إليك.

صلى الله عليك وعلى أخيك أبي الفضل العباس،وعلى اختك ام المصائب زينب 
وعلى ولديك العليين الشهيدين وعلى ابن اخيك القاسم وعلى ابن عمك 
وسفيرك مسلم ابن عقيل وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك جميعاً ورحمة الله 
وبركاته.*

*مشكور اخوي ..جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك ..


*

----------


## نور الولاية

>>بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>>
>>أللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
>>
>>السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله, السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله، السلام 
>>عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة 
>>نساء العالمين، السلام عليك يا أبا الأئمة الهادين المهديين، السلام 
>>عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة، السلام عليك يا صاحب المصيبة الراتبة، 
>>السلام عليك وعلى جدك وأبيك، السلام عليك وعلى أمك وأخيك، السلام عليك 
>>وعلى الأئمة من ذريتك وبنيك، أشهد لقد طيب الله بك التراب، وأوضح بك 
>>الكتاب، وجعلك وأخاك وجدك واباك وامك و بنيك عبرة لأولي الألباب، يا 
>>بن الميامين الأطياب التالين الكتاب، وجهت سلامي إليك صلاوات الله 
>>وسلامه عليك، وجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليك، ما خاب من تمسك بك ولتجأ 
>>إليك.
>>
>>صلى الله عليك وعلى أخيك أبي الفضل العباس،وعلى اختك ام المصائب زينب 
>>وعلى ولديك العليين الشهيدين وعلى ابن اخيك القاسم وعلى ابن عمك 
>>وسفيرك مسلم ابن عقيل وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك جميعاً ورحمة الله 
>>وبركاته.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
> السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله, السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله، السلام 
> عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة 
> نساء العالمين، السلام عليك يا أبا الأئمة الهادين المهديين، السلام 
> عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة، السلام عليك يا صاحب المصيبة الراتبة، 
> السلام عليك وعلى جدك وأبيك، السلام عليك وعلى أمك وأخيك، السلام عليك 
> وعلى الأئمة من ذريتك وبنيك، أشهد لقد طيب الله بك التراب، وأوضح بك 
> ...



بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 


نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

>>السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله, السلام عليك يا ابن رسول الله، السلام 
>>عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء سيدة 
>>نساء العالمين، السلام عليك يا أبا الأئمة الهادين المهديين، السلام 
>>عليك يا صريع الدمعة الساكبة، السلام عليك يا صاحب المصيبة الراتبة، 
>>السلام عليك وعلى جدك وأبيك، السلام عليك وعلى أمك وأخيك، السلام عليك 
>>وعلى الأئمة من ذريتك وبنيك، أشهد لقد طيب الله بك التراب، وأوضح بك 
>>الكتاب، وجعلك وأخاك وجدك واباك وامك و بنيك عبرة لأولي الألباب، يا 
>>بن الميامين الأطياب التالين الكتاب، وجهت سلامي إليك صلاوات الله 
>>وسلامه عليك، وجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليك، ما خاب من تمسك بك ولتجأ 
>>إليك.
>>
>>صلى الله عليك وعلى أخيك أبي الفضل العباس،وعلى اختك ام المصائب زينب 
>>وعلى ولديك العليين الشهيدين وعلى ابن اخيك القاسم وعلى ابن عمك 
>>وسفيرك مسلم ابن عقيل وعلى المستشهدين بين يديك جميعاً ورحمة الله 
>>وبركاته.
مشكور اخوي
عاشق الافراح
على الدعاء

----------

